# True Proud Lake Trophy



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

Was out fishing last night, and had already caught a few nice browns at my favorite spot. I glance over and see a huge shadow slowing swimming through a deep hole. I don't think much of, until I see its a huge pike. This thing looked BIG, and mind you I had caught a couple 20 inch+ fish already. My blood pressure shot up, and I threw a streamer out toward it. I wish I could tell you I caught it, but the second time I threw a streamer toward it, it spooked and swam up river. That would have been a lot of fun on a four weight. There was no way I could have landed it, but it would have been a hell of a fight for sure. Waders beware!!!


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

troutchops said:


> Was out fishing last night, and had already caught a few nice browns at my favorite spot. I glance over and see a huge shadow slowing swimming through a deep hole. I don't think much of, until I see its a huge pike. This thing looked BIG, and mind you I had caught a couple 20 inch+ fish already. My blood pressure shot up, and I threw a streamer out toward it. I wish I could tell you I caught it, but the second time I threw a streamer toward it, it spooked and swam up river. That would have been a lot of fun on a four weight. There was no way I could have landed it, but it would have been a hell of a fight for sure. Waders beware!!!


You'd be surprised what you can land on light line


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

I've seen some HUGE pike in there over the years,I'd have to guess it's easy pickin's for them this time of year:lol:


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Largest pike I've ever seen was caught on 4 lb test mono, ultralight rod, and a beetle spin casting for crappie. It was 43 inches long and looked like a muskie.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

FREEPOP said:


> Largest pike I've ever seen was caught on 4 lb test mono, ultralight rod, and a beetle spin casting for crappie. It was 43 inches long and looked like a muskie.


Funny, my biggest Muskie was on 6lb line, ultra light rod and a floating rapala casting for perch. 38inch 12lber


----------



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

dinoday said:


> I've seen some HUGE pike in there over the years,I'd have to guess it's easy pickin's for them this time of year:lol:


Too funny, your right. Its like a dinner bell when the trucks pull up and all those fish are dumped out. I've seen them in there to over the years, just never "trophy" size.


----------



## nmufish (Sep 11, 2007)

I have seen some big ones in there also ( pushing 30" ) they were never intrested in my streamers after eating all those little trout...


----------



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

Well, I went out today for a few hours and hooked into a few. No pike. This one was in pretty nice shape-


----------



## BeWild (Mar 19, 2007)

Stocky looking fish there, was the pectoral fin deformed or is it just the picture?


----------



## nmufish (Sep 11, 2007)

I love those ones with the red tint to them


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

The pec fin must of been worn down to a stub due to hatchery walls.


----------



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

BeWild said:


> Stocky looking fish there, was the pectoral fin deformed or is it just the picture?


It was deformed/missing, most of them are missing something someway or another. Compared to some of the others I was seeing, he was in great shape.


----------



## TroutSeeker71 (Mar 24, 2008)

A lot of those fish are so beat up you can see them coming up the river because of their torn up heads. However those also seem to be the most fly shy. The other morning I was walking down the trail and saw someone down in the river who had a rainbow hooked in the side so he proceeded to rip the fly out of it leaving an obvious gash in the fish.


----------



## turd_furguson (Apr 1, 2008)

TroutSeeker71 said:


> A lot of those fish are so beat up you can see them coming up the river because of their torn up heads. However those also seem to be the most fly shy. The other morning I was walking down the trail and saw someone down in the river who had a rainbow hooked in the side so he proceeded to rip the fly out of it leaving an obvious gash in the fish.


seen that alot down there,


----------

